# Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

*Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

servus ich würd gern programieren lernen und jetz würd mich interessiren welche programiersprache am besten für anfänger geeigent ist?


----------



## kress (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Was willst du dir den Programmieren? Was hast du dir vorgestellt zu erreichen?
Ich hab mit HTML und Java-Script angefangen, wenn man das gut drinne hat, lässt sich der Rest ziemlich einfach dazubiegen.
Ich lern atm Objektorientiertes Programmieren, das ist was anderes wie z.b. C.


----------



## Ahab (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Ich würde Java SE empfehlen. Das lerne ich auch gerade in meinem Studium und es stellt meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Grundlage für andere objektorientierte Programmiersprachen dar. 

Naja, aber zu allererst ist sie sehr schön zu lernen. Die grundlegende Syntax ist gut verständlich. C ist da schon ein anderes Kaliber, ist schwer darauf umzuschalten. Gott sei Dank ist sie mehr oder minder freiwillig dieses Semester.


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

also ich hab mit C angefangen und dann bin ich auf C# umgestiegen ... alles schön logisch wenn man etwas zeit aufbringt. kommt aber immer drauf an was man machen möchte.


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Java oder C# sind eigentlich gut für Einsteiger geeignet - zumal es dazu auch gute Online-Lektüre gibt (Openbooks von Galileocomputing).


----------



## Jakob (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Für Einsteiger würde ich am ehesten Delphi empfehlen. Ist eine gute Grundlage für den Anfang.


----------



## Bull56 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

................................................................................................................


----------



## Jakob (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Warum C Noobs? Warum ist man bitte Noob wenn man C kann?


----------



## bingo88 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*



Bull56 schrieb:


> lol- ihr ganzen c, c# und c++ noobs. lernt strukturierte sprachen wie basic und visual basic...


    
Falls du von Prä-.Net-VB sprichst: Das ist noch nicht einmal objektorientiert. Von der Performance wolln wir mal auch nicht sprechen...

Außerdem würde ich Leute, die C bzw. C++ beherrschen(!!!), nicht als Noobs bezeichnen. Als Einsteigersprache würde ich es jedoch nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Ich würde nicht erst etwas lernen, was man nicht benutzen kann/ möchte. Man kann durchaus mit C++ einsteigen — wenn man denn die Geduld dafür hat. Python zum Beispiel wäre auch leicht zu lernen, zwingt einen zu vernünftiger Syntax und hat Bindings für alle möglichen Bibliotheken — lässt sich also sehr gut einsetzen, auch über die Python-Bibliothek hinaus. Damit hat man weitere Anwendungsbereiche als mit Java oder C#.

Aber wie gesagt: Ich denke, man fängt am besten mit etwas an, das  man auch gleich anwenden mag. Ich finde es sehr motivierend, wenn man gleich eine Art Übungsprojekt hat.


----------



## relgeitz (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an was du programmieren möchtest um die Grundlagen von Programmierung zu lernen würde ich dir C oder Python empfehlen (wobei ich python einfacher finde). Was natürlich sehr wichtig wäre, ist ein objektorientierte Programmiersprache (und die Grundlagen zu dem Thema). Eigentlich brauchst du dich heutzutage kaum noch auf eine bestimmte Sprache festlegen, da die Syntax von zB C++/C# und Java EE relative ähnlich ist - die Unterschiede liegen eher im Detail und in der Tiefe. Objektorientiertung funktioniert auch mit jeder Sprache sehr ähnlich, liegen ja die gleichen Prinzipien zu Grunde. Die Plattform Gebundeheit nimmt auch immer mehr ab, selbst .NET ist mit MOON bereits auf UNIX System verwendbar, also sollte du dir gerade beim Einstieg nicht zu viele Gedanken drüber machen. Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht der über Progga, aber ich mag vor allem Human-Readable Sprachen wie Python. Vll magst du auch mobile Programmierung wie Android oder Java ME, diese Sprache sind meist etwas abgespeckter und leichter zugänglich, das Ergebnis probierst du direkt in einem Mobilephone Emulator aus. Wichtig wäre vor allem die Wahl der IDE - Standard wäre hier für .NET, C, C# usw. Visual Studio, und ansonsten kann ich Eclipse für alles, und Netbeans für Java/Python/Ruby empfehlen. Benutze leider Visual Studio selbst nicht sehr häufig, Eclipse bietet halt alle Möglichkeiten mit Macken, Netbeans ist sehr Java orientiert. 

So ist etwas viel geworden


----------



## Puepue (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Mal weg von der dämlichen Dikussion - es kommt ein bisschen darauf an, was du willst.

PHP ist nicht unbedingt das, was so manch einer eine "Programmiersprache" nennen würde, aber zum lernen eigentlich sehr einfach.
HTML sollte man da schon beherrschen..

Wenn du richtige Programme schreiben willst, dann würde ich c++ empfehlen, was dann aber wieder geschmacks- und Glaubensfrage ist.


----------



## kress (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Wenn du mit HTML und Java Script anfängst, hast du sehr schnell Erfolgserlebnisse, da es sehr einfach und schnell geht. Dazu findest du viele Seiten wie "Self-HTML" im Inet, was auch sehr hilfreich ist.
Mit Java Script kannst du dann schon eigene Spiele schreiben, ich selbst hab in der 10.Klasse Kniffel und 4 Gewinnt geschrieben. 
4 Gewinnt war von der Schwierigkeit ganz ok, Kniffel war heftig, da es ziemlich viel zu definieren gab und Formlen etc.

Aber angefangen hab ich in Java Script mit einfachen Sachen, wie Taschenrechnern, zufällige Lottozahlen etc.
Davor ein bisschen HTML, wie man Websiten macht und Tabellen, etc um erstmal die Formatierung und Sintax zu lernen.


----------



## christkies (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Ich denke es ist im Grunde fast egal womit Du anfängst zu programmieren.

Wichtig sind halt Grundlagen wie Inititalisierungen von Variablen, Schleifen, Methodennutzung - und diese sind in VB, C, C++, C#, Java usw. recht ähnlich.

Am Besten ist ein Buch mit begleitendem Programmierbeispiel und Erklärungen zu Datentypen und deren Verwendung.


----------



## relgeitz (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*



christkies schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist im Grunde fast egal womit Du anfängst zu programmieren.
> 
> Wichtig sind halt Grundlagen wie Inititalisierungen von Variablen, Schleifen, Methodennutzung - und diese sind in VB, C, C++, C#, Java usw. recht ähnlich.
> 
> Am Besten ist ein Buch mit begleitendem Programmierbeispiel und Erklärungen zu Datentypen und deren Verwendung.



kurz das was ich heute nacht eigentlich aussagen wollte  

Solltest du dich für Java entscheiden, kann ich dieses Buch empfehlen: 

Java von Kopf bis Fuß - wirklich super für den Einstieg, und toll geschrieben und beschrieben. Hat mir mehr gebracht als jede Java Vorlesung an der FH hehe (nicht vom Preis abschrecken lassen, Bücher in dem Gebiet sind generell so teuer)


----------



## christkies (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Hey, das Buch kenne ich auch von einem Bekannten - ist sehr spassig aufgezogen das Ganze. Ein "normales" Programmierbuch kostet auch 50EUR. 

Ansonsten kannste ja vllt auch eins in der Bibo leihen


----------



## Stefan93 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*



> lol- ihr ganzen c, c# und c++ noobs. lernt strukturierte sprachen wie basic und visual basic...


Also Leute die C können sind keine Noobs. 
Leute die C++ können sind erstrecht keine Noobs sondern gesuchte Leute in der Softwareentwicklungsbranche.
Ich habe in der Schule mit C angefangen. Ist sicher eine eher schwiriege Sprache mit wenig Komfore. 
z.B.: Datenkapselung C vs. C++ (in C++ mit Klassen ein Kinderspiel aber in C müsste man     mit void Zeigern...)
Einfacher für den anfang ist es sicher JAVA und das ist auch eine Sprache die sicher Zukunft hat falls du vl einmal als Softwareentwickler arbeiten willst...
Grundsätzlich ist es geschmackssache mit welcher Sprache man beginnt.


----------



## dot (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Bitte wieder zum Topic zurueckkehren und den Troll ignorrieren.

Ich wuerde wohl aus heutiger Sicht mit C(++) oder Java anfangen und dort erst einmal die Grundlagen in der Eingabeaufforderung erlernen (Abfragen, Schleifen, Eingaben, Ausgaben, etc.). Danach hast du im Grunde schon einmal die Grundlagen wie den Aufbau von Programmen/Strukturen drauf und kannst eigentlich fast jede Programmiersprache benutzen, falls es notwendig sein sollte.


----------



## relgeitz (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

also moderne programmiersprachen wie C#, C++, Python, Java und wie sie alle heißen (vor allem Objektorientierte) unterscheiden sich in der Syntax nur unwesentlich - die Libary-Aufrufe sind halt etwas anders, und deren Funktionen heißen anders. Aber da gewöhnt man sich normal recht schnell um. Wichtig ist das Prinzip zu verstehen, und da muss man sich am Anfang wirklich nicht mit Patterns oder so beschäftigen. Schau dir mal das Buch an, dass ich verlinkt habe. 

Es gibt die von Kopf bis Fuß Bücher auf für C#, Entwurfsmuster (Patterns), SQL, usw.


----------



## Sprenger120 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

wenn man von ganz unten anfängt kann man auch AutoIt lernen


----------



## Chris0974 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

He Leute,

bevor ihr euch um die geeignetste Sprache streitet, solltet ihr euch einmal anhören in welchen Bereich der Programmierung er überhabt hineinschnuppern will.  Jede der genannten Sprachen ist für einen bestimmten bereich sinnvoll. z.B. Java / PHP sind super für Anwendungen im Online-Bereich und Web-Design. C/C++ bzw. C# sind wiederum geeigneter für Desktop-Anwendungen/Spiele usw.

Also bevor ihr euch die Köpfe darüber einschagt: *@new_devide in welchen der beiden großen Hauptbereiche willst du hineinschnuppern.* (Web/Online oder Spiele/Desktop-Anwendungen) 

grüsse Chris


----------



## Thomsn (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Das ist so ziemlich egal, so lange da noch nichtmal die Grundlagen vorhanden sind. Die sind dann eh bei jeder Sprache fast gleich, so lange man nicht in Sphären wie funktionale Programmierung vorstößt.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, geht das Ganze hier dem Threadersteller anscheinend eh mehr am Hintern vorbei.


----------



## rebel4life (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Keine ist "richtig".

Es kommt immer darauf an, was du damit vor hast, wie du es machen willst usw.

C ist zum Beispiel nicht schlecht, kann aber auch wieder schlecht sein, wenn du Webseiten erstellen willst.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

C ist vor allem dann schlecht, wenn man sich nicht um Speicherverwaltung kümmern will.  Java dagegen ist zum Beispiel schlecht, wenn man schnelle Programme schreiben will. Dafür läuft nebenbei halt immer eine automatische Speicherverwaltung.


----------



## XBRR (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Wie wärs mit Turbo Pascal? Schön Old-School...
Ansonsten würde ich Delphi empfehlen, schön simpel.


----------



## iGreggy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Wenn er einfach nur mal in die Programmierung reinschnuppern will ist HTML sicherlich ein guter Anfang. Es ist einfacher zu lernen als c++ und seine objektorientierte Programmierung.
Aber wie rebel4life schon schrieb kommt es auch auf den Anwendungsbereich an.


----------



## Thomsn (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

HTML ist vor allem eins ... keine Programmiersprache.


----------



## dot (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Vorallem lernt man daraus nicht einmal die groben Syntaxverstaendnisse einer "normalen" Programmiersprache


----------



## dj*viper (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

also ich mach gerade eine umschulung zum fachinformatiker und haben grad mit c++ angefangen, und parallel dazu kommt nächste woche java. mysql datenbanken machen wir seit dem anfang. , nebenbei noch rechnungswesen, fachenglisch, html...
das ist alles echt nicht so einfach , wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab


----------



## Nasenbaer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> C ist vor allem dann schlecht, wenn man sich nicht um Speicherverwaltung kümmern will.  Java dagegen ist zum Beispiel schlecht, wenn man schnelle Programme schreiben will. Dafür läuft nebenbei halt immer eine automatische Speicherverwaltung.



Unsinn. Auf sehr alte Java-Versionen trifft das vielleicht zu aber mindestens seit Version 1.5 ist das praktisch nicht mehr relevant. Viel wichtiger ist es einen effizienten Algorithmus zu schreiben statt sich über die Performance einer Pragrammiersprache bzw. dessen VM/Interpreters sorgen zu machen.

Ich würde jedenfalls definitiv Java empfehlen:
Mit C macht man sich alles kaputt da ein späterer Umstieg auf Objektorientierung unnötig schwer wird, da man das zuvor gelernte teils ablegen muss. C++ ist auch nicht gerade einsteigerfreundlich und viele Bücher präsentieren eher einen C/C++ Mix was so ziemlich das schlimmste ist.

Bei Java muss hingegen genau und sauber vorgehen und das vereinfacht den späteren Umstieg auf andere Sprachen enorm. Zudem gibts kostenlose Bücher von Gallileo Computer im Netz.

Die typischen Websprachen wie PHP oder JavaScript sind keine guten Ausgangsquellen aus meiner Sicht. PHP ist total unsauber und JavaScript halt keine vollständige Programmiersprache sondern nur blödes gescripte. ;D


@iGreggy

HTML hat nichts aber auch rein gar nichts mit Programmierung zu tun - nicht mal mit Scripting.


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Hm, ich habe von allem etwas gelernt... 

C/C# oder Java ist nicht schlecht... PHP kannst DU auch ins Auge fassen...

Ein sehr guter Dozent sagte mal zu mir:

"Herr ....., 2 Dinge kann der Mensch nicht lernen. Singen und Programmierern. Entweder man kann es oder man kann es nicht."


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*

Bei C lernt man vor allem, wie der Computer arbeitet und das Argument gegen C++, dass Bücher oft zu viel C vermitteln, ist wohl wahr. Ich hatte an der Uni sogar eine Vorlesung (angeblich über C++), die mehr auf Pointer als auf Objektorientierung eingegangen ist. Templates wurden nicht mal erwähnt. Es soll aber tatsächlich auch gute Bücher über C++ geben. Ich zum Beispiel finde Qt (als Dialekt von C++) sehr schön. Damit lernt man natürlich kein reines C++, aber Objektorientierung bis zum Geht-nicht-Mehr. Für den Einstieg würde ich das aber nicht nehmen, weil man sich damit zu sehr festlegt und am Ende doch kein C++ kann.

Viel Gutes habe ich auch über Python gehört, weil man da zu ordentlicher Syntax gezwungen wird. Selber benutzt habe ich diese Sprache aber noch nicht. Insgesamt ist es vor allem Geschmackssache, jede Sprache hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. In meinen Augen sollte man aber auf jeden Fall die Festlegung auf etwas zu spezifisches vermeiden. Sprich: Man sollte nicht mit Qt oder MSVC++ einsteigen, sondern die Sprache dialektfrei lernen. Der Code sollte nicht nur mit dem MS-Compiler funktionieren und nicht nur mit dem GCC oder Qmake, der Code sollte überall laufen.

Gleiches gilt für C#/Mono, Python, Java, etc: Scheißt euch nicht gleich auf ein Framework ein, sondern versucht, Code zu schreiben, der unabhängig vom Interpreter läuft. Nichts ist schlimmer, als dass man sich an Bugs einer Implementierung gewöhnt und diese als Feature nutzt.


----------



## Otep (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Bei C lernt man...



Na ob der Threadersteller das jetzt verstanden hat


----------



## Bauer87 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Das ging auch mehr an die ganzen Leute, die hier was empfohlen haben. Für Leihen habe ich nur gesagt, dass man mit C nicht lernt, wie man modern programmiert, sondern nur, wie der Computer arbeitet.

Und dann noch, dass man sich nicht auf eine Variante der Sprache einschießen sollte. Im Speziellen sollte man zum Beispiel verschiedene Compiler und Editoren ausprobieren.


----------



## Nasenbaer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: welche programiersprache ist für den anfang gut geeingnet?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel finde Qt (als Dialekt von C++) sehr schön.


Ich will ja nicht kleinkariert sein aber Qt ist kein "C++ Dialekt". Qt ist eine API. Und es stimmt höchstens in sofern, dass nicht die typische Elemente der C++ Standard Library genutzt werden (oft fälschicherweis als STL bezeichnet - ein Sammlung von Konstrukten, die einem die Arbeit bei typischen Problemen abnehmen z.B. sortieren usw.) aber man programmiert weiterhin in ganz normalem C++.
Oder anders gesagt wer C++ zusammen mit Qt nutzt, kann genauso gut C++ programmieren, wei jemand der die Sprache zusammen mit DirectX oder irgendeiner anderen API gelernt hat.

Aber du hast recht, dass man eine Programmiersprache am besten lernen sollte ohne sich zusaätzlich gleich noch in eine API reinzuarbeiten - da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Jami (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Das alles hat doch nichts mehr mit der Frage zu tun.
Nochmal von vorne: 
Lerne Java! Warum? Es ist eine der flexibelsten Sprachen überhaupt, man kann damit so ziemlich alles machen, sie ist einfach strukturiert und lässt sich wunderbar lernen. Wenn du Java kannst, machst du mit C++ oder C# weiter, denn da sind nur ein paar Befehle anders und ein paar Grundgesetze, im großen und ganzen aber sehr sehr ähnlich. Trotzdem ist Java der bessere Einstieg da noch etwas leichter. 

Und ich lege dir ans Herz: Kauf dir das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß". Es ist, und das werden dir zig tausend begeisterte Leser attestieren das beste Buch zum Einstieg. Warum? Es vermittelt dir den Stoff so, dass du ihn dir merken kannst. Und als Alternative, wenn du nicht direkt 50€ ausgeben willst:
YouTube - Java Programming Tutorial - 1 - Installing the JDK
Die Genialität von Bucky ist nicht in Worte zu fassen. Wie schafft er es mir auf Englisch in zwei Wochen das zu vermitteln, was 5 Bücher und ein Infolehrer in Monaten nicht schaffen?! Dazu macht es noch superviel Spaß.
---
Das ist jetzt dein Programmierfahrplan


----------



## Nasenbaer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ich kann Jami da nur zustimmen - nutze Java. Wer eine Programmiersprache kann, kann fast alle anderen auch. Und bei Java kann dir so ziemlich jeder in deutschen Foren helfen.

Und ganz wichtig - immer am Ball bleiben und nicht gleich verzweifeln, wenn man mal ein Detail nicht verstanden hat. Ich habe damals mit Pascal begonnen programmieren zu lernen und habe ewig gebraucht bis ich Zeiger wirklich kapiert hatte. Also wenn was nicht klar ist, dann ab ins Forum und alternativ ans nächste Thema machen (falls dieses nicht gerade auf den nicht verstandenen Stoff aufbaut ^^).


----------



## Curry (31. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ich lerne seit 1Jahr Pascal bzw Delphi.

Um eine Programmierung zu verstehen ist diese Sprache On-Top.

Die meißten Befehle kannst du aus dem Englischen. Desweiteren liefert der Compiler auch eine Message bei Fehlern.
(Zwar nicht wie bei C# aber immerhin)


----------



## JoeKing (14. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Also dieses kleine Programm hier is verdammt nützlich und leicht zu lernen
Java-Hamster-Modell


----------



## Dancingsheep (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ich kann dir nur aus erfahrung sagen das "selber lernen" echt schwierig ist, grade beim Programmieren.

Ich habe vor knapp einem jahr angefangen mich auf meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker vor zu bereiten, in dem ich mir versucht habe c bei zu bringen..

ich habe in einem jahr intensiven lernens, weniger gelernt, als in meiner ausbildung innerhalb einer woche.

Was ich damit sagen will, man kann sich viele grundlagen (egal welche sprache) durch lesen aneignen doch um es zu verstehen ist es hilfreich jemanden zu haben der es dir erklärt.

bevor du Programmiertst solltest du dir aussderm mal gedanken machen wie so ein computer überhaupt rechnet, das hat mir bei meinem verständniss fürs programmieren viel weiter geholfen.

Grüße


----------



## moe (16. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

ich kann Dancingsheep nur zustimmen. 
um sich programmieren selber beizubringen braucht man schon viel disziplin. und man muss irgendwo nen einstieg finden.

als ich vor kurzem angefangen habe, ne homepage mit joomla (ist jetzt halt keine programmiersprache) zu erstellen, hat mir ein galileo openbook sehr geholfen, einen guten einstieg zu finden. die gibts da für so ziemlich alle programmiersprachen und das learning-by-doing prinzip gefällt mir auch ganz gut. mir hats auf jeden fall geholfen.


----------



## Dancingsheep (18. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Irgendwie wäre es auch mal schön ein Feedback vom Thread ersteller zu bekommen, denn könnte man vielleicht nochmal nen bissel genauer auf seinen wunsch eingehen


----------



## TheNik (20. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Als Anfänger hat sich für mich bisher Pascal in der Oberfläche Delphi bewährt. Bietet halt ne Menge Service aber ich denke es ist vor allem weniger komplex als andere Sprachen


----------



## Skysnake (20. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Nimm C, C++ oder Java, und dann mit irgendnem popel SDK wie Dev c++ Da musste nämlich wirklich alles per Hand machen und verstehst damit besser was du da machst. Eclipse ist dann halt die Version wo man immer noch sehr viel von Hand machen muss, allerdings schon deutlich komfortabler als Dev c++ ist. Vorallem GUI Ist damit halt echt nen Kinderspiel. Also erst nen bischen Dev c++ bis die Hallo Welt Sachen stehen und dann Eclipse und dann eventuell auf nen sehr Leistungsstarken wie VS2010 Prof umsteigen, wo man halt von den Funktionen etc geringfügig erschlagen wird erstmal


----------



## bingo88 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... auf sehr Leistungsstarken wie VS2010 Prof umsteigen, wo man halt von den Funktionen etc geringfügig erschlagen wird erstmal


Wobei man bei VS2010 Prof zuerst vom Preis erschlagen wird (ca. 900€), sollte man nicht in den Genuss einer als Studi von der Uni (MSDN AA) bezogenen Version gelangen. Kopien ausm Netz unterstützen wir hier nämlich nicht. Immerhin gibt's auch ne Express Edition davon (kostenlos).


----------



## KaitoKid (20. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ich lern grad mit C++ für Kids^^ da ist der C++ Builder 6 von Borland drauf der ist eigentlich auch ganz gut, nur etwas älter. Und die Visual Studio Express Versionen sind auch ganz ok.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Wobei man bei VS2010 Prof zuerst vom Preis erschlagen wird (ca. 900€), sollte man nicht in den Genuss einer als Studi von der Uni (MSDN AA) bezogenen Version gelangen. Kopien ausm Netz unterstützen wir hier nämlich nicht. Immerhin gibt's auch ne Express Edition davon (kostenlos).



Wie du ausm meinem Profil siehst, bin ich Student 

Die Uni muss allerdings nicht bei MSDNAA sein, sondern jeder Student(Schüler glaub ich auch) bekommt über https://www.dreamspark.com/default.aspx VS2010 Prof. 

Wenn ich mir das OpenCL anschau, dann ist VS atm mit dem AMD SDK die einzigste wirklich sinnvoll einsetzbare Entwicklungsumgebung, weil du dir halt die Auslastung der GPU ganz einfach anschauen kannst.


----------



## Supeq (21. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ich muss einfach nochmal Java erwähnen, IMO die beste Programmiersprache für den Einstieg!


----------



## Tamio (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ich bin der Meinung für Grundlagen ist es egal welche Sprache. Das ist überall fast der gleiche Ablauf.  Wenn man die dann drauf hat kann man sich eher überlegen welche Sprache man machen möchte.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

naja, VB würd ich nicht nehmen, oder Perl etc. die fallen schon ziemlich aus dem Rahmen raus. Auch Fortran ist jetzt nicht DIE Sprache wo dich auf viele andere stößt. Das eigentlich nur C/C++ und Java, wo du dann halt nen recht leichten Umstieg zu C#, F# etc. etc. schaffst.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ich lern grad mit C++ für Kids^^ da ist der C++ Builder 6 von Borland drauf der ist eigentlich auch ganz gut, nur etwas älter. Und die Visual Studio Express Versionen sind auch ganz ok.



Ich versuche auch C++ zu erlernen.
 Man brauch wirklich viel Disziplin und wäre da nicht noch die Schule...
Weiß der TE was er beruflich machen will? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann wird C++ in der Spielentwicklung verwendet.


----------



## xEbo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

C++ wird fast überall eingesetzt. Java bekommt auch immer mehr Anhänger. Das schöne an beiden Sprachen ist dass die Syntax sich sehr ähnlich ist. 
C++ ist zudem älter als JAVA daher gibt es mMn bessere Bibliotheken dazu sind auch wichtige libs wie z.B. DirectX von Haus aus in C/C++ geschrieben. Keine Ahnung obs ne Java version gibt .

Meine Empfehlung C/C++. Wer auf Objektorientierung steht der sollte zu Java greifen (da gehts quasi nicht anders).


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Naja, ich steh C/C++ zum Einsteigen eher skeptisch gegenbüber. Man kann halt sehr viel falsch machen bzw. sich einen sehr miserablen Stil zulegen. Habe ich alles schon erlebt...


----------



## Bauer87 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Python? Das zwingt zu einer ansprechenden Formatierung und die lernt man sonst nie mehr.


----------



## xEbo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Naja, ich steh C/C++ zum Einsteigen eher skeptisch gegenbüber. Man kann halt sehr viel falsch machen bzw. sich einen sehr miserablen Stil zulegen. Habe ich alles schon erlebt...



Schlechter Stil ist nicht wirklich schlimm. Im Anfang ist es eh erst einmal egal wie die Programme aussehen, nur dass sie funktionieren ist wichtig.
Schlechten Stil kann man in jeder Programmiersprache schreiben daher ist das für mich zumindest vernachlässigbar. Jede Sprache hat ihre Tücken und Fallen.
C++ ist wahrscheinlich nicht umsonst Industriestandart  Das Problem bei sämtlichen Diskussionen über Programmiersprachen ist dass alle Sprachen Zielführend sind. Daher ist es letzendlich egal mit welcher man anfängt, die Frage ist eben: Warum mit Pascal oder Basic anfangen und später umlernen oder gleich ne ordentliche Hochsprache lernen und sich Zeit sparen. Das muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## bingo88 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Klar, aber C++ hat halt viele Klamotten die für Neulinge problematisch sind bzw. werden können. Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen die Sprache (ist sogar mein Favorit).

Beispiel:

```
ObjektA& createObjekt()
{
    ObjektA a(1337);
    return a;
}
```

Hab ich letztens erst gesehn. Gab dann erstmal ne längere Diskussion warum "das" in Java so geht, aber nicht in C++. Wäre da nicht das kleine "&" am Rückgabetyp, wäre es ja wie Java. Aber so hat man eine Referenz auf eine nicht existierende Variable und somit ein Problem


----------



## Bauer87 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

@bingo: Mit dem g++ gibt das ne Warnung, läuft aber und der Code macht, was ich von ihm erwarten würde.


----------



## bingo88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ja, das mag natürlich alles sein. Aber ich meine nur, man sollte schon etwas Erfahrung mitbringen. Es gibt ja z. B. in C/C++ auch Fehlermeldung, bei denen "kryptisch" eine kleine Untertreibung darstellt 

Naja, ist halt meine Meinung zu dem Thema. Ich finde, mittlerweile gibt es genug Sprachen, die für Einsteiger besser geeignet sind und wenn man dann etwas Erfahrung gesammelt hat, kann man sich in die abenteuerliche Welt der C/C++ Programmierung stürzen


----------



## seth0487 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ob wohl ich eigentlich nie wirklich programmieren wolle musste ich auf dem Technischem Gymnasium mit Delphi anfangen. Jetzt im Maschinenbaus Studium haben wir zunächst mit C angefangen und parallel auch mit Matlab programmiert.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob jemandem Matlab etwas sagt, aber es ist schon echt eine tolle Sache und recht einfach!
Im Maschinenbau wird das Programmieren aber eher für solche Dinge wie Biegebalken, FEM Berechnungen, Schwingungen u. ä. benutzt.

Ich denke mal, wenn man C/C++ kann, ist es eine sehr gute Grundlage für viele andere Sprachen, allerdings auch nicht unbedingt die beste Anfänger-Sprache.


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Ja Matlab ist einfach zu bedienen und man hat schnell Programme geschrieben, aber Matlab ein ein Problem:

ES IST L    A   N   G   S   A   M..................!!!

Ja ich habs bewusst so geschrieben, weils wirklich nicht nur einfach langsam ist, sondern sau langsam


----------



## bingo88 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

aber es ist 1000x schneller, als wenn ich den Kram selber programmieren müsste


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Also ich mach grad in nem Porjektpraktikum in der Uni genau das.

Nen Matlab Programm auf die GPU portieren mittels OpenCL.


----------



## draimor (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Wir machen in der Schule momentan Java ist denke ich gut für den Anfang geeignet


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Jup, war bei mir auch so, und da lernt man schon sehr viele Konzepte. Den Umstieg auf C++ ist dann für die basic Sachen auch nicht sooo schwer. Wenn man sich aber wirklich tiefer einarbeitet, merkt man schon das es teils größere Unterschiede gibt, und man vorallem bei C/C++ mehr beachten muss als bei Java. Ich sag nur stackoverflow -.-


----------



## thecroatien (30. September 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Für Jeden Anfänger:

Wenn euch euer Chef i-wann mal mit Sharepoint kommt, und ihr noch nicht/kaum etwas zur Entwicklung beherscht, lehnt es ab.

Ich lerne momentan Html,Css,C# und Javasrcipt.

Alles weil ich sagte, ja ich versuchs mal....
Nun, es ist durchaus möglich, jedoch verhaspelt man sich anfangs ziemlich oft, weil man mit den Sprachen ansich durcheinander kommt.


Jedoch immer die Frage, was soll programmiert werden?

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Jo so siehts aus, und GANZ toll sind immer programmiersprachen, die keine oder nur ne schlechte Syntax kontrolle haben (oder halt SDK)


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Assembler


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*



Ruhe, davon will ich nix mehr hören, was ekligeres gibts nicht, nn sowas jemals wieder 

Das dumme ist, wenn ich genau das machen werd was ich will, werd ich eventuell teils nicht drum rum kommen


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

was willst du denn mal machen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Skysnake (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Entweder bei GF/AMD/nVidia/Intel in der Chipentwicklung arbeiten, oder aber in nem Forschungsprojekt die Auswertealgorithmen/Systeme aufbauen/betreuen.

Atm pack schreib ich ja ne Auswertsoftware in OpenCL, weil Matlab zu langsam ist 

Hab als Aufgabe den Code zum laufen zu bekommen, und halt zu schauen wie sich ne GPU im Vergleich zu nem FPGA schlägt.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

Okay, dann könntest du mal über ASM stolpern ^^


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache ist für den Anfang gut geeignet?*

also wenn du kleine poramme mit oberflächen schreiben willst das würde ich dir sagen nim erst mal vb wenn dir das zu leicht wird nimste c oder c++ ps wenn du bots für spiele schreiben willst dan mit autoit^^ lg


----------

